# 3wt help.........



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

guys, i would like a little input. i am thinking my next Christmas gift will be a 3wt for panfishing. i will defer to your experience and expertise. is a 3 a good choice or should i bump up to a 4? as for actions, moderate-fast or fast? lines, dt or wf?.

i currently have a 6wt, and two 5s, all moderate-fast or moderate. thinking smaller would be more fun. thanks for any help.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I casted a friend's 2 weight and enjoyed it immensely though I had a really hard time slowing down for it.

My 4 is incredibly fast action and really makes panfish sorta boring  I recommend the 3 if not smaller.

Get a Sage 000 wt! lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

clayton, any ideas on rod action? as for the 3wt, i really don't want to go much lighter in the case of hooking and landing a larger fish, and compromising its' ability to survive.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I have 2 3wts, and find them much more fun for panfish than my 4wts.

One of my 3wts is a med/fast action (Sage Vantage) and the other is probably closer to med/slow (Gremlin Fishing on a Matrix blank). The faster action is better for casting distance, but the slower action gives me a little advantage on accuracy & presentation for short casts. 

Either one is fun to use.

I had the slower action at the local lake tonight fishing for bluegill. A 6" green sunfish gave me the fight of the night.  Hit hard and headed for the weeds without hesitation. I managed to get it's head up and steer it out of the weeds before it hung me up, but the fight was as exciting as a 2-3# bass on my 6wt.

I'd say if there is a high probability of hooking a larger fish the med/fast action would be the better choice.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 3 3wts and love them all! A Scott E2, DiamondGlass and Scott G and they are all fun on bass with the exception of my G which is my primary trout rod. It does not make no difference wether you get distance or not. I can get 60 feet easily out of my slow fiberglass rod if I wanted to but why? I am surely missing the fish in between as I discovered long ago. Acuraccy is paramount especially after hard to catch big sunfish and gills. All 3wt will handle any big fish as long as you fight them right. Heck even my 0wt Sage handled fish up to 24 inches without a problem. A mod fast action rod is fine and so is any slow n fun rods. The only problem I have is when the weather is hot Rio line is the biggest POS line you can use! I have contacted them and it falls on thru their heads out the other end to no avail! The line manufactors need to make a line specific for warmer water and not wilt like a sdoggy spaghetti noodle! There is more fisherman using a 3wt for warmwater then ever before. So everyone please send an email to the line manufactors requesting a better line for 3wts in warmwater. 

The best rod for the money is a Echo Carbon Series rod. I had the 2wt which I sold but didnt want to. These rod casts so damn well and much better than rods that costs more!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Slow action 3 weight. Scott G series. Mmmmm.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I would personally go with a medium action, but only because I tend to outrun a slower action rod in a dang big hurry. I like fast rods... Loooove my new TFO Axiom 8 wt, Bob Clouser 6 (very fast, that thing's a club  ) and the TFO pro series slightly less so. My dad just got a scott A3 (10' 7 wt) which is a little slower than my rods and it drives me INSANE to try to fish that thing, so I'm not really the best case to go off of..

That said, slower action is fine. And as for the weight affecting what fish you can catch, puh-leeze. I've gotten 8 lb carp on my 4 wt, and Andy over at MRO has told me about 8lb carp on his 000 wt sage haha. If you aren't worried about breaking the rod or the tippet you can put a TON of pressure on fish, just try to put the bend into the rod butt as much as it is into the tip if not more.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My 3wt is my favorite rod/setup. I use it for creek and small stream trout and panfish. Also somehow landed my PB bass last summer on it, a bass that was almost 19.5" long!

It is a 7'9" St Croix Avid 3wt, 4-piece rod, I topped it off with a BPS WHite River Classic reel. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I can totally vouch for St Croix rods being awesome, as well as TFO. That said, when it comes time for me to pick up a 3 wt (and it's pretty much that time) I might just go with a cabelas outfit for 80-100 bucks. Cheap, somewaht dependable, probably not crap. That describes what I need out of it 

As for reels for this rod, it's not like you're going to be running steelhead on it. Pick one that balances well and be done


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I would wait for TFO's newest rod, the BVK

this rod is sweet. gotta love demos


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

3wt and buy a glass rod. 1000 times better than graphite. you dont need a backbone for small fish, nor will you be casting giant plugs or weighted streamers with it.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a 7'6" Cabelas Three Forks 3 wt and love it. I have landed 20" trout with it and it throws most of what I need. When I want to throw mostly weighted buggers, I use the 5 or 8 wt (also Three Forks rods). I like the slower action.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My go to is a St Croix Legend Ultra 8' 3wt (pre IPC), & although listed as "fast", it's medium fast. IMHO, you can't get a better rod (American made) for the money than a St Croix. I also have the exact same rod in a 4wt that I bought slightly used this Spring....First trip out I nabbed an 11" bluegill. 
I have a 6'6" 2wt a good buddy built for me that is pretty soft. I fish that in open waters or for stream brookies (Virginia) & use 6X or 7X tippet. Even in open water, a 9"+ gill is some FUN on that little rod.
BTW, on the 3wt & 4wt for gills, I use a 5" furled leader with 3' of good old Clear Blue Stren as tippet. Works just fine & a lot cheaper than tippet material.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a 3wt. I love it! I use it most of the time in the summer even for smallies. have even caught some nice catfish on it also and it casts like a dream. once you get to size 6 bugger tho it doesn't roll cast as good but still casts good enough.... I usually use clousers tho. you can also go top water for gills and cast some small dries. its too fun!!! just don't horse the big fish in. fight em and tire them out!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, with so many diverse recommendations I have to say something. Go to MRO or Cabelas or Bass pro (with preference to MRO) and just test cast every 3 weight they have. Buy the one you like.

If you get something like a glass rod and you're more in tune with a fast action that thing will be an absolute dog for you trying to cast  Buy the rod that fits you best. You'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> OK, with so many diverse recommendations I have to say something. Go to MRO or Cabelas or Bass pro (with preference to MRO) and just test cast every 3 weight they have. Buy the one you like.
> 
> If you get something like a glass rod and you're more in tune with a fast action that thing will be an absolute dog for you trying to cast  Buy the rod that fits you best. You'll be happier in the long run.


Yea that a good first rod recommendation but damn I have to have 3 of them, Slow med and fast!


----------

